# Eugene OR to Missoula MT



## claudio_vernight (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm seriously considering a ride from Reedsport (or Eugene) to Missoula in July to attend the 40th Anniversary of the Bikecentennial Trail. I've pretty much got my route--same as 40 years ago--and I will be hauling my own gear. My question is about camping in Oregon parks; is it ok to throw up a tent in what are listed on the maps as State and County parks? Do they charge for camping? Do they have facilities? Water, Showers? There are some wide open spaces and depending on my mileage I'd like more than one option as to where to spend the night. Does anybody have similar info about Idaho and Montana? There are far fewer options there. Thanks for any help.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

It is only okay to camp in state parks with campgrounds and they do charge for the use of the campground. They do have showers (I believe that you have to pay extra for the showers), full toilet facilities as well as water available at the campsites. Most Oregon campsites (especially those along the TransAmerica Trail) have specific biker/hiker only sites that car campers cannot use so at least you don't have to worry about there not being a space available. 

I am not sure about Idaho/Montana. What route are you taking?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Also, check out WarmShowers https://www.warmshowers.org May be of use to you.


----------



## claudio_vernight (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you for that information. Yes, Warm Showers is on my list of things to investigate. This is my best recollection of the route we took in '76. http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/990217549.
I'm trying to convince a friend or two to join me but not much luck. Still lots and lots of planning, and training, to do. 
I'm going to Missoula in July, that's already a given. The question is how I'm gonna get there.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Your route link came up with a "Page not found" error on MapMyRide. Since the Trans America Bicycle Trail goes through Eugene, I would suggest getting hold of the Adventure Cycling Association maps for that route. It will take you on scenic roads straight into Missoula and the maps will show where all the campgrounds are. My guess is that you guys probably followed it back in '76 (it was called the BikeCentennial Route then). 

My own cross country trip joined that route in Clarkston, Washington and stayed on it into Missoula. That was a beautiful stretch of riding.


----------

